# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts ter Wiel (Doetinchem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: ter Wiel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Gelok en ter Wiel, Doetinchem

Adres: Heemskerklaan 63, Doetinchem

Website: www.gelokenterwiel.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts ter Wiel*

----------

